# 10.6 list of known incompatible software/hardware



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Mac OS X v10.6: Printer and scanner software
Mac OS X v10.6: About incompatible software


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

This is great - does anyone know of a more detailed list?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Kerio MailServer and Mac OS X Snow Leopard 

Apple has announced that Mac OS X Snow Leopard will be available on Friday, August 28, 2009. Kerio MailServer versions 6.7.1 and older do not fully support the desktop clients in Mac OS X Snow Leopard. Therefore, Kerio advises that all Kerio MailServer customers do not upgrade to Mac OS X Snow Leopard at this time. While Kerio does not disclose information about unreleased products, Kerio remains committed to the Mac platform and Kerio MailServer will support Mac OS X Snow Leopard in the next service release.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad I saw this thread before I headed out to buy SL. Now I won't bother.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

bsenka said:


> Glad I saw this thread before I headed out to buy SL. Now I won't bother.


What do you have that is incompatible?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm about to undertake the SL move... I'll tell you what, if Caffeine doesn't work anymore, I'll be really upset!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i guess i'll update the mini for now, and wait for word from m-audio before updating the mbp. i made that mistake when I updated last time. ended up waiting a few months before beta drivers were out.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Confirmed iStat menus do not work in Snow Leopard. FWIW.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mojoprofilms said:


> This is great - does anyone know of a more detailed list?


Check this one out: Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Quickbooks 5 works, and so does my HP Scanjet 4670. They haven't upgraded those drivers since 2004. I would have rolled back to keep my scanner.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

Carl said:


> HP Scanjet 4670. They haven't upgraded those drivers since 2004. I would have rolled back to keep my scanner.


HP does a somewhat acceptable job to update the print drivers. But updated scanner drivers from HP? Almost never.

When I upgraded from a PPC Mac to an Intel Mac, my previous HP all-in-one did not get any new driver. No new print and scanner drivers that would work under Leopard. I had to abandon that all-in-one and buy a newer model.

I could face the same problem this time going from Leopard to Snow Leopard.


----------



## macfan306 (Jul 29, 2009)

Atroz said:


> Check this one out: Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List


That site is more thorough but it says that InsomniaX works fine when really it doesn't. It will load the first time but after a reboot, I can't load it again. I get an error. I tried using AppZapper to delete and then reinstall but same problem.

I miss using Vuze as my torrent client. I switched to uTorrent but it's not the same. I'm sure Vuze will come out with an update shortly so it's no biggie. I found Safari acting buggy and I almost snapped. How do I describe this?.... the selection bullets (little round circles beside options in a list for choosing like when you choose your Post Icons on this site) were invisible. if i clicked in the blank space where the bullet should be it still worked. but after restarting Safari, the problem went away.

I did a clean install of SL and manually installed my apps. after trying out all the apps and running updates, i repaired disk permissions.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone having problems with Adobe CS4? 
Illustrator was crashing like crazy yesterday during and open/save/export dialogs. I thought Default Folder X (4.3) might be the culprit, but disabling it resulted in the same crashes. 
I also had crashes in Photoshop CS4, Safari, Mail, and Grab.
I tried repairing permissions and blowing out font caches.
Also our Xante Accel-A-Writer 3N drivers won't allow proper printing to letter size paper through the manual feed tray. I've been in touch with Xante tech support about that one as I had similar issues when I upgraded to Panther.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

aMSN does not work, but regular msn is fine.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

macmac said:


> aMSN does not work, but regular msn is fine.


Update to aMSN 0.98 beta, and it works: Download aMSN for Mac - Port of aMSN client. MacUpdate Mac Chat Software Downloads


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
I thought it was strange that Apple lists Keynote as being incompatible. You would think they could get their own software to run on their own system...


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Evan. It could be an old non-wintel version.

Base10 screwed over SL for me! Back to Tiger on the others And Leopard on the MBP!

Morgan


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

Here is a link to check on compatibility, while not complete it is helpful and provides links to developers websites.

Cheers


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The G3 Man said:


> EBase10 screwed over SL for me!n


How so?


----------



## Paul6000000 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cintiq 20WSX*

There's an Apple support thread where people seem to be having trouble with the native resolution of the Cintiq 20WSX.

I'm holding off for now unless somebody can tell me it's an isolated problem.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Marketcircle has a beta for Daylite that has been available for the past few days which resolves a SL problem. The beta is 3.9.4. The current release of Billings does work. 

FileMaker has some issues but I haven't come across any in any of my solutions yet. 

One of my clients requires Secure Client for gaining VPN access and it is broken with Snow Leopard. I've got a My Passport that I'm going to install Leopard back on to deal with this. 

I've got a Solitaire application that has told me that it needs Rosetta. I declined, I want to see what else needs it.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like I'll have to wait for SIL 3132 for my express card, and for my m-audio.
Will play around with it on the Mac Pro which hasn't sold yet.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> What do you have that is incompatible?


My Canon Scanner, my Elgato EyeTV (although they are working on fixing that, and the current version works "with some problems"). 

I've read that some people are having issues with their Wacom Tablets too.

Also, Adobe admits that they have done no testing for CS3, and have no intention of supporting SL issues with CS3. Many users are reporting problems with both CS3 and CS4 apps. There were tons of problems with Adobe apps when leopard came out too, and they took several months to get resolved.

For me, potential issues like this (especially for the things that pay my bills) are not worth it. 

Plus, I'm not to jazzed about what I'm hearing that they've done to Quicktime, essentially dropping Quicktime Pro altogether. According to the guys on the Macworld Podcast, they downgraded Quicktime in much the same way that they did to iMovie 08.

What I'll probably end up doing is installing SL on a separate drive. I've been meaning to replace my internal with a larger/faster drive anyway. I'll just slap a new 1TB Caviar Black into my drive dock, do fresh installs of SL and the newest versions of the software and drivers, figure out how to "downgrade" Quicktime, etc. Then I can switch back and forth easily until I'm sure everything works before installing the drive.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Lars said:


> How so?


It just confuses me. I mostly work G3's. (hence the name) so one file having different sizes on 2 systems screws me up.

Now what would be cool is to shove a MacBook into a Pismo and run Snow Leopard 

Morgan

PS: Anyone know how to change it back to Base2?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're having us on, right?

I love a legacy Mac as much as the next person, but if I cared how Snow Leopard counted 1s and 0s, I'd go live in a cabin in the woods--if it had internet. So I guess I couldn't do that...



The G3 Man said:


> It just confuses me. I mostly work G3's. (hence the name) so one file having different sizes on 2 systems screws me up.
> 
> Now what would be cool is to shove a MacBook into a Pismo and run Snow Leopard
> 
> ...


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

The G3 Man said:


> It just confuses me. I mostly work G3's. (hence the name) so one file having different sizes on 2 systems screws me up.
> 
> Now what would be cool is to shove a MacBook into a Pismo and run Snow Leopard
> 
> ...


Compare bytes instead of MBs. Bytes haven't changed size.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

HP laserjet 1505 not working. No drivers yet.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Has anyone tested CS3 on SL?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

motoyen said:


> Has anyone tested CS3 on SL?


Working so far.

Safari Adblock does not work in 64 bit under Snow Leopard. I'll wait for a fix rather than run Safari in 32 bit, which can be done:

Martin Ottenwaelter - Safari AdBlock on Snow Leopard

Although... now that I see 1Password needs Safari to run in 32 bit mode...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a number of music apps in addition to GarageBand, such as Cubase, Logic Express, EZDrummer, and Sibelius just to name a few, as well as a Tascam US-428 interface. Is there any information out there about SL's compatibility with these music apps?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If SL indeed has Rosetta, why will it not run CS2? I thought it was Rosetta that has been running my copy of CS2 for years now, or is that wrong?

I have no desire to upgrade as CS2 suits my limited needs, but I guess if it won't work when I install SL, I can revert to Graphic Converter.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

It is critical that I use Windows at work on my MBP. I use VM Ware Fusion in order to run Windows, has anyone had problems with VM Ware Fusion with SL yet?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Benito said:


> It is critical that I use Windows at work on my MBP. I use VM Ware Fusion in order to run Windows, has anyone had problems with VM Ware Fusion with SL yet?


Your short answer: yes, with the right version.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

bsenka said:


> Plus, I'm not to jazzed about what I'm hearing that they've done to Quicktime, essentially dropping Quicktime Pro altogether. According to the guys on the Macworld Podcast, they downgraded Quicktime in much the same way that they did to iMovie 08.


If you select Customize... during installation, there is an option to "install" QuickTime 7 as well, and puts it in the Utilities folder. If you have a Pro license for QT7, it keeps the Pro license. It is perfectly usable as it was in Leopard, alongside the new QT X. So far, I'm not a fan of the dumbed down QT X and actually still use QT7 for the most part.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Lars said:


> How so?


Because it is inaccurate and wrong...

Until they start making hard drives and devices that are "decimal", with decimal sector sizes, it is nothing more than bunk that does nothing except lies to the user. "Decimal" is nothing more than an advertiser's game, to sell goods that do not make the grade except to resort to fake "decimal" numbers...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

motoyen said:


> Has anyone tested CS3 on SL?





fjnmusic said:


> I have a number of music apps in addition to GarageBand, such as Cubase, Logic Express, EZDrummer, and Sibelius just to name a few, as well as a Tascam US-428 interface. Is there any information out there about SL's compatibility with these music apps?


I have tested Photoshop CS3 on SL. Works exactly as before as far as I can tell, even my plug-ins continue to work as normal. Haven't checked ID or IL but I expect the same.

FJN, most of your questions are answered at the devs'/makers support pages, but Sibelius works A-OK with version 6.0.3.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> If SL indeed has Rosetta, why will it not run CS2?


It runs, but "expect minor issues" (from Wikidot - Free and Pro Wiki Hosting)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

The G3 Man said:


> Evan. It could be an old non-wintel version.


What difference would that make - seeing that Keynote was never written for Windoze based systems in the first place?

I just thing it is wierd that a new version that was supposed to be nothing more than an "optimization" of OSX would completely break Apple's own software, especially when Leopard didn't break it.



> Base10 screwed over SL for me! Back to Tiger on the others And Leopard on the MBP!


Base10 is about the silliest bit of garbage imaginable, and makes Apple appear to be patronizing and arrogant when it comes to their users. Now that Apple has 10% of the market, they are becoming stupid and arrogant like the Evil Empire has looked for two decades, with an OS that is becoming about just as useless but bloated as that of the Empire itself...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone know if Quicken for Mac 2007 is working in SL?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

great thread, thanks everyone


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

RiceBoy said:


> So far, I'm not a fan of the dumbed down QT X and actually still use QT7 for the most part.


I like it fine. I would probably be a little annoyed if QT 7 hadn't been retained, mainly because I do like saving videos in custom formats.

OTOH, as a movie PLAYER qtx is very nice indeed. No complaints at all on that front.

Think of QTX as the new "iMovie 08." Right now, people are going "hey, where's (feature X)??" even though the old version was retained. But Apple will likely "add back" most of what you "lost" (a la iMovie 09) within a year, and QT7 is still just right over there, so no worries.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Took four tries to successfully install CS2, the issue seems to be the installer and not the applications themselves.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

When you install Office 2008 the second automatic update is failing and breaking office entirely,


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> But Apple will likely "add back" most of what you "lost" (a la iMovie 09) within a year, and QT7 is still just right over there, so no worries.


Yep, Apple tends to have to learn things the hard way by taking away things from users that they later have to add back when users rebel. Somewhat like the matte screen option issue that is back to haunt them.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> Somewhat like the matte screen option issue that is back to haunt them.


It wouldn't be so bad if Apple had just used gloss - rather than that hyper-crazy gloss that they could use as a mirror for the Hubble.

From everything I have heard, QTX is a lump of poo, and Apple should go back to the drawing board on that one. Seems like a lot of people are just using VLC instead, especially when QT itself is rather weak when it comes to playing the various formats.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Trevor... said:


> When you install Office 2008 the second automatic update is failing and breaking office entirely,


that is a MS issues that was happening under 10.4 10.5 - so that is old news
not a 10.6 issue


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Snow Leopard Incompatibility With Many eSATA Cards : Apple Final Cut Pro

eSATA card problems

Tread carefully with the snowy beast....has some concealed weapons


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Tread carefully with the snowy beast....


Sitting at my desk, I'm looking at a dozen peripherals that are critical to my business. Considering their finicky drivers and the trunk load of SW and pricey 3rd party plugins (some tenuously supported even under Leo), I can't see how anyone in an arts related field is jumping into this upgrade at this point.

The cost of a SL box is SFA, if I've got to buy lunch for the Silverfast bunch for the next two years. 

I've got serious homework to do on this, and frankly don't see getting in there till 10.6.2.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Net Extender apparently doesn't work with Snow Leopard without some modifications.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ScanMan that is the advice we are offering - wait a bit for production machines..or run it on the backup boot drive to see what issues there are.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

MacDoc, agree the backup boot would be the way to go. But I'm in no rush, and will take time to do this properly when the time comes. I know you can appreciate that for some, migrating key bits and pieces, could end up being tedious work. Right now, I just don't have the time, or perhaps the courage...


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Massive issue... I have clients calling with laptops and iMacs with external monitors - that do not work...
i guess they never tested 10.6 with dual display support.
LOL


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Incompatible: Transmission BT.
> 
> I don't know what the heck is up with this program. Consistently, for the last year, I've been using it on and off- praying that they fixed the critical issues it seemed to bring up in my Mac Pro (1.05) at the time. Basically, Transmission would trigger some sort of bizarre memory leak in the kernel that would eventually hang the entire machine (you wouldn't be able to quit applications, launch them, or even shut down properly). There's a gigantic thread about this over on the Transmission forums.
> 
> ...


We had a discussion on this over in this thread and your statement is somewhat wrong. Transmission is compatible with 10.6, however your are correct in that is does have some bugs. I experienced the one you encountered and apparently (I am told) it may be related to a hardware issue. However, it is NOT related to 10.6 specifically, this also occurs in 10.5.



macintosh doctor said:


> Massive issue... I have clients calling with laptops and iMacs with external monitors - that do not work...
> i guess they never tested 10.6 with dual display support.
> LOL


Anything in common between all your clients that could be the issue (a particular monitor type maybe)? My wife has a second montior on her computer at home, and I'll be shot if I upgrade her to SL and it doesn't work.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

bhil said:


> WAnything in common between all your clients that could be the issue (a particular monitor type maybe)? My wife has a second montior on her computer at home, and I'll be shot if I upgrade her to SL and it doesn't work.


My dual-monitor setup continued to work as normal in SL. Dunno what's going on with Macintosh Doctor's clients, but most of my friends have dual setups and have heard no reports of any issues with that at all.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

chas_m said:


> My dual-monitor setup continued to work as normal in SL. Dunno what's going on with MacDoc's clients, but most of my friends have dual setups and have heard no reports of any issues with that at all.


Thanks chas, I'll maybe upgrade my computer first and move her monitor over and test it before upgrading her computer, just to be safe.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> My dual-monitor setup continued to work as normal in SL. Dunno what's going on with MacDoc's clients, but most of my friends have dual setups and have heard no reports of any issues with that at all.


Uh, that wasn't MacDoc, chas_m. Just to be clear, better look at that poster's name again.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Uh, that wasn't MacDoc, chas_m. Just to be clear, better look at that poster's name again.


Apple - Support - Discussions - External monitor not recognized! ...

also my clients all have mini display port to DVI and Macbook pros
so just make sure you double check you compatibility, before doing the upgrade.
also I spend the money and effort to get to 10.6 properly.

1. Ran disk repair and permissions repair
2. upgraded all my apps to the latest ( CS4 design prem, filemaker pro 10, etc )
3. ran drive genious, than optimized my drive
4. software update
5. did 2 back ups of computer and files.
6. then i did the snow update...

so I hope i do not regret it.. we will see.
thanks for your positive energy.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> Uh, that wasn't MacDoc, chas_m. Just to be clear, better look at that poster's name again.


Corrected, thank you.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

My dual monitors are working. 

I've lost use of my Canon MX310 all in one though. Weird though, the drivers just disappeared with the installation.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

My dual monitors worked as well. Only things I ran in to after the upgrade:

1) Had to re-select colour profiles for my monitors.
2) GPGMail broken and not likely to ever be fixed :/


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

MyMenuDate is a shareware program that puts the time and date in the menu bar. The author doesn't know if it is compatible with SL. Anyone out there using it and have it installed on SL? I'd love to know.


----------



## WillHusby (Jan 31, 2008)

OKI C6100 Printer not supported.

I have a mission critical printer, an OKI C6100dn LED printer (like a laser without as many moving parts). Its a great colour printer, fast with very good reproduction of color photos. I use it for illustrated manuals and reports.

I checked Apple’s compatibility list without success and then contacted OKI support.

Here is the reply:
_A driver is unavailable.
We are aware of printing and other issues with Apple's release of Snow
Leopard and we are sorry for the inconvenience.
We are working to resolve these problems as quickly as possible.
Please note that most other printer manufacturers are also having issues,
so this is not unique to OKI.
Unofficially we are having success using the "generic post-script" driver
for Post-Script printers but not the GDI printers
Meanwhile we are working toward a comprehensive print driver solution as
quickly as possible.

Please watch for updates on our website - USA - OKI Data Home: Printer, Printers, Printer Drivers, Fax Machines, Laser Printers, Lazer Printers, Color Laser Printers, Color Printers, Digital Printers, Computer Printers, Internet Fax, Best Printers by Oki Data Americas, Inc.._

It looks like I’ll be waiting until they make a fix before I upgrade from Leopard to Snow Leopard.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Really?
> 
> You've had your machine hang up- with the shutdown spinner overlaid on your desktop... The end result of which was a hard shutdown (forced by the user)?
> 
> ...


I slightly misread your original post, I had a machine hangup, but not the shutdown spinner, I had the beach ball spinning. The only recovery was still a hard shutdown though. This was on Leopard as my Snow Leopard only arrived last night.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Patiently ... okay not so patiently ... awaiting the arrival of WideMail for Snow Leopard, then all shall be right with the world. At least so far.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Purolater tried to deliver my copy of SL yesterday afternoon while I was out. I am picking it up at the local depot today.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone have word on whether or not Quicken 2007 and Boinx FotoMagico 2 work in SL?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

csonni said:


> Does anyone have word on whether or not Quicken 2007 and Boinx FotoMagico 2 work in SL?


Did you check here? Snow Leopard Compatibility: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Compatibility List


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That helps. Thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just finished poking around after my install of SL. 

I installed Rosetta and all my apps work as normal. FWIW Microsoft Office 2004, Appleworks, Adobe CS2 and CS3 all run fine too. Have yet to find anything that won't run and they run faster than they ever did on Leopard.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ooops, spoke too soon, Rapid Weaver won't run. That is a deal breaker for me as I use it to upgrade my web site daily. Back to Leopard it is for me.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

SINC said:


> Ooops, spoke too soon, Rapid Weaver won't run. That is a deal breaker for me as I use it to upgrade my web site daily. Back to Leopard it is for me.


Hey Sinc, you might want to check out this link. It's not a full release yet, but it is a release candidate and could save you from rolling back to Leopard.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bhil said:


> Hey Sinc, you might want to check out this link. It's not a full release yet, but it is a release candidate and could save you from rolling back to Leopard.


Thank you sir, worked like a charm on SL. Many thanks!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

My HP Laserjet 3020 doesn't work now with SL. According to the HP site, it should work with the included printer drivers on SL or with Apple software update. I can't get it to work and running an update doesn't find anything new.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Nice story from Epson and Apple*

This story is interesting by itself, but it could also prove useful for any software that install via Ye Olde Vise software: the hardware driver exists but Vise can only run using Rosetta

Thanks to Michael Reichmann for hosting the story.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I was mildly annoyed that my faithful R200 Epson printer now uses Gutenprint rather than a native driver, but not that surprised. Epson wants you buy a new printer every year or two.

*EDIT*: Well I'll be. On a whim after reading the Epson story linked above, I decided to visit epson.com and see if snow leopard drivers existed for my circa 2004 R200. To my utter amazement, they do! Why they weren't included or "fetched" is a mystery, but I'm about to install them and give em a whirl. Colour me impressed!

*FURTHER EDIT*: Working great! Yay!


----------

